# Ryobi 9.5 hp 26" 2 stage???



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone here ever hear of such a machine?

I have a coworker that knows nothing about maintenance. He said he picked up this snow blower from Costco about 6 years ago and has never did ANYTHING to it, not even change the oil. He asked for my help and to show him. I told him I would help him out tomorrow. 

I asked him (via text) what kinda of machine he has, that I could research out what I was getting myself into. Thinking it was MTD or Troy Built being he is very, very cheap. He just text me and said it was a "Ryobi single hand operator 9.5 hp, 26" 2 stage blower". Not a clue what "single hand operator" is. I have been googleing the he11 outta this and not coming up with anything. Soooooo I thought I would toss it out here to the experts. 

I would ask him to send me a couple photo's, but like I said, he is cheap, and still runs a flip phone from 2004. 

Can anyone help me on this one?

Wish me luck tomorrow!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe single hand operator just means it has an interlock on the controls?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Maybe single hand operator just means it has an interlock on the controls?


Yea, I was kinda thinking of that also, but then I saw a you tube video of a snowblower attachment for a weed whip, so i thought about that, but no way in he11 would that be 26" 2 stage 9.5 hp.

Should be interesting tomorrow.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

I gotta see a pic of this Ryobi snowblower


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HEY LIFTOFF' you still stalking that dude from home depot.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

You mean the old timer Jim, with the huskey from Lowes? 

Not stalking him. The ball is in his court right now. I'm sure he will call once he has 5 hours on it, looking for help with the oil change.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> You mean the old timer Jim, with the huskey from Lowes?
> 
> Not stalking him. The ball is in his court right now. I'm sure he will call once he has 5 hours on it, looking for help with the oil change.


 just wondering.


----------



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

When I see the word "Ryobi" I often think "Sears" because so many of their power tools are rebadged Ryobi low-end models...but darn...I have never heard of a Ryobi snowblower.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i think the Ryobi snowblower will be a rebadged mdt


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I think Buzzard is correct. Quick search finds MTD bought Ryobi in 2000.
I found repair clinic lists parts including a friction disc for Ryobi the part number starts with "973.xxxxx" like a craftsman or MTD code.
Only other thing I was thinking is the guy has a Roper and misstexted
(say that 5 times fast)
Costco would make sense for Ryobi as they and HD were listed as point of sale retailers for them.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Maybe single hand operator just means it has an interlock on the controls?


Tuff finding anything on the ol interweb on this, I did see a guy in NY has this same model for sale. You hit the nail on the head Shryp, buy this guys description.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i think the Ryobi snowblower will be a rebadged mdt


Oddly enough there is a Jan 2014 snow blower thread on a cigar forum that echo's the same thing as you Mr. Buzzard.

As I scanned all 68 posts, some rich guy posted photo's of his heated driveway. WTF.

Was rather interesting reading some of those guys thoughts on snowblowers. Maybe we should start a thread on Cigars? ,,,,,,,, I'm out, never had one. Next,,,,,,,,


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ryobi makes a lot of tools and other products, I found online user manual download site.
Ryobi User Manuals Download - ManualsLib

But none for a snow blower that I could find unless I missed it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe if you had a model number this site might have a manual?

https://www.ryobitools.com/outdoor/products/list/category/snow-blowers


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> Maybe if you had a model number this site might have a manual?
> 
> https://www.ryobitools.com/outdoor/products/list/category/snow-blowers


Looks like their 40 V electric blower offers push button starting.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Looks like their 40 V electric blower offers push button starting.


$400 bucks at home depot. 
I wonder how much the 2 batteries go for?

I think when I was looking for my blower way back when I saw the Ryobi gas blowers and I passed on them.

Service can't be that different then most blowers? Belts, grease, change the oil, cable adjustment, clean up the friction wheel if needed, carb cleanout, check the chain if it has one, check the auger bearings etc?
Must be hard getting parts I can't find a picture of one, though I didn't really try too hard.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

*update*

As was suspected by members here that are much smarter than I, it is a MTD clone, and a POS at that. My coworkers has had it for 8 years has has done zero point squat for maintenance. 

When I got there, I did walk around the machine. First thing that hit me was the skid shoes are all but gone. Sides of the bucket are caved in to the augers. I went behind the bars to move it, and the handle bars are loose, as one of the handle bolts are missing where it ties into the housing. The other the bolts were loose.

Ok, one thing at a time I said to myself. Fire it off, warm it up then change oil. Surprisingly it ran pretty good. Could use a little carb adjustment, but not bad. Got the oil dropped and refilled. Then I tipped 'er up and took of the bottom cover. 

Gesh, rust on the shaft that the rubber friction disc slides back and forth on for your speed and direction. Lubed that up with some grease. Now onto those handle bars. Tried to tighten up the 3 handle bar bolts, but the nutserts just spun. So off to the hdrw store to get longer bots and some nuts. Long story short, got the handle bars back tight once again. Grabbed my channel lock and bent the sides of the bucked back out. Pointed out he needs new shoes (rather doubt that will happen).

Kinda drives me nuts to see a machine beat to sh1t like that. Just plain lazy as I see it, but maybe I'm to anal.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You have to watch that the grease doesn't get down on the disk itself, or you will be going back shortly.

Did you teach him anything or did he just sit there chugging beer.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

how much snow you got left up there LIFTOFF. the ground is bare here.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> You have to watch that the grease doesn't get down on the disk itself, or you will be going back shortly.
> 
> Did you teach him anything or did he just sit there chugging beer.


When I got there I asked him, "am I doing this, or am I teaching you?" He said teaching, so that is what I did. I made sure he understood the disk must stay clean, dry and oil/grease free.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> how much snow you got left up there LIFTOFF. the ground is bare here.


Still snow on the ground, maybe 2"?, streets finally cleared off, course the city plow helped a ton this afternoon.

I was just outside with my blue healer and it is raining now. That will eat up the snow fast. I had 42 degree's when I got up this morning. Pretty wild season so far.


----------

